# PRS SE Custom, $200. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

PRS SE beginners guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

wow


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

yeah, no shit, eh!?
if I wasn't on my 4th wobbly pop. I'd be there now.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

gone


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That will go fast for sure. If it was in Ottawa I would've been after it. LOL


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> yeah, no shit, eh!?
> if I wasn't on my 4th wobbly pop. I'd be there now.



Should've used Uber.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Should've used Uber.


That would've been an expensive ride for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That would've been an expensive ride for me.



But think about the guitar you would've come home with.


----------

